# Partially Fretless 8 String Acoustic Guitar



## SamJacksonGuitar (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey guys just signed up 

Looking to see what you Guitar fans out there make of the New Acoustic that I just had made for me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvu-Tkd9PFU

Thanks guys 

p.s if you fancy checking out more from me go to www.facebook.com/samjacksonguitar


----------



## Chuck (Dec 25, 2012)

Holy sweet guitar


----------



## Winspear (Dec 25, 2012)

Super cool and sounds fantastic!
I'm intrigued as to why the fretlines are in the same place as normal given the extended scale, though? 
Do you find that the extended scale makes your finger positions line up a bit more with the intonation point - too? I always imagined that would be a problem on a mixed fretted/fretless
Love the sound of the nylons! What gauge is that low E? I'm trying to research similar stuff for a classical guitar but D'addario only do a string thick enough for low B. Labella go down to 80 but I've yet to try them.


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar (Dec 25, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Super cool and sounds fantastic!
> I'm intrigued as to why the fretlines are in the same place as normal given the extended scale, though?
> Do you find that the extended scale makes your finger positions line up a bit more with the intonation point - too? I always imagined that would be a problem on a mixed fretted/fretless
> Love the sound of the nylons! What gauge is that low E? I'm trying to research similar stuff for a classical guitar but D'addario only do a string thick enough for low B. Labella go down to 80 but I've yet to try them.



Thanks for the kind words 

The fretlines being lined up is really just a continuity thing. Having the extended scale does help it line up a bit more but whats more the reason why it extends beyond the nut is so that the note sounds inside the fretwidth so its possible to Bar with nylon and steel strings. At the moment the notes are very close to the fret line before them in the area below the 12th fret. Ive had the guitar for a couple of months and I might adjust that If I feel it necessary. The notes position inside the fret changes all the way up and by the time its up high its roughly in the middle and and really high its slightly closer to the fretline than the middle. It takes a little while to get used to where all the notes are but now Ive got a pretty decent grasp of it.

I'd love to tell you about the gauge of the low string but I've forgotten as the maker put them on for me! I'm going to speak to him in the next couple of days about some adjustments, mainly getting the Trussrod cover replaced as it was only a temporary one and doesn't fully cover the slot. I'll make sure when I do I'll ask and tell you. Those strings sound and feel great in my opinion and I would certainly recommend them.


----------



## djentinc (Dec 27, 2012)

This is an amazing guitar Sam, really digging the concept of the whole thing. It reminds me of those Novax guitars that Charlie Hunter uses in the way that it's set up. Nice to see somebody using an 8 string configuration for acoustic music too .


----------



## Rocky (Dec 27, 2012)

That's soo stunning holy shit. I'm glad for you man and I wanna hear more stuff!!


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar (Jan 1, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Super cool and sounds fantastic!
> I'm intrigued as to why the fretlines are in the same place as normal given the extended scale, though?
> Do you find that the extended scale makes your finger positions line up a bit more with the intonation point - too? I always imagined that would be a problem on a mixed fretted/fretless
> Love the sound of the nylons! What gauge is that low E? I'm trying to research similar stuff for a classical guitar but D'addario only do a string thick enough for low B. Labella go down to 80 but I've yet to try them.



The strings are Thomastik-Infeld. Nylon chord, short scale low E and A Bass strings


----------



## forshagesan (Jan 6, 2013)

supercool!


----------



## mcd (Jan 7, 2013)

right on man keep the tunes coming that was awesome!


----------

